# Bentley is not having a good day...



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Nor are we. First day back to work. Had a nice long weekend to try to establish some of routine. I work from home and have 2 larger crates in my office so they can move around, play, and plenty of room to stretch out to sleep (each in their own crate). Bentley isn't liking the larger crate so I put him in his smaller one. He has not stopped whining/yelping yet !!! He sleeps in the crate fine all night long, one potty break and back to sleep until 6:30 (ish). Over the weekend, I perodically put him in the crate for a nap. Seems he likes it okay if he's tired and wanting to sleep so I don't think its a crate issue. He is in there taking a fit and a half, clawing at the door...and now Evye's whining because it's bothering her. I talk to him reassuringly. I put my fingers in the cage to try to settle him and he continues his high-pitched screetching. What a mouth on that little thing. We have already had our 15-minute potty-play break so he doesn't have to potty. I haven't given in to take him out of his crte but how long is too long to let them whine and carry on?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Since he's in the crate all night, it may be too much confinement for him. What about using an ex-pen? He'll have much more space to stretch out and play.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless your heart. That is hard, but I do think it's important not to take him out until he quites down..as least for a minute or two. Don't let him get the message that crying will get him out. Do you have a chew stick that you could drop in the crate to give him something to do? I think he will learn in a few days and settle down. Oh...maybe try covering 3 sides with a throw...Cicero did great when I did that. Good luck!!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Good advice so far. I second the xpen suggestion with a crate at one end and... do they have to be apart? Could you do a set up with one big crate and the xpen and both of them in the area? That is what I do with my two youngest and they love it. Play, sleep, play, sleep. I could leave them in there all day and they would not really fuss. My two are 7 lbs and 3 lbs and nobody gets hurt. 

I stack one wire cage on top of another one with a towel draped over the bottom one and the top. This way they can sleep apart or together or where ever. I will try to post a photo later. Also, I do not use all the sections of the xpen as I do not have the room. They really only have an area about 4 feet by 3 feet (including the wire cage). It's all they need and... no fussing!

Good luck and stay strong. Remember, don't feel bad, they can sense this. Remind yourself his needs are met and he is just learning a new skill.

Meeka


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Sharlene, I know that is so hard! I know it will get better but the time leading up to it is like an eternity!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

If you can move him back in to the smaller crate .. They do not like too much space when they are so small - a crate is like a den.
I agree with the X pen it lets them have a time away from the crate ..There is a period of adjustment with a crate .. I had to crate Asta and then leave as I could not stand his howling .. I would leave him for brief periods 5 - 10 - 15 minutes .
I also cover the crate when I leave the dogs .. I say time for a nap amd they go in the crate and do just that .. 
I make sure they are walked or pottied and have a good play time before I do this .. 
I now leave them in the kitchen which is gated sometimes as I try to keep the crate for napping and nightime sleep ..
There are lots of other threads that address this issue .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What worked so well for Evye, Bentley is hating. He is a complainer and she complains about so little. It's his first day at the "office" but what a day !!! I do have a play pen 36 x 36...if this isnt' going to work out in his crate, I'll go to plan B, C, D... Evye does her share of whining but this is a howl, sounds a like coyote and out of such a small little mouth. Bentley (3 lbs) and Evye (last weighed 6.8) are about the same weights as yours. He just looks so itty bitty compared to her.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Yes I know that sound well .... You cannot imagine such a small dog can make such an incredible sound .. You have to remeber what my behaviourist said every dog is different and everyone is special in their own way .
I have definetly learned what worked for one dog does not always work for the other .. It is best to go with the flow and have a sense of humor .. 
Cosmo is the one now who always worries about me and makes sure I am OK .. If I sneeze he comes up and loooks me right in the eye to see if there is something he can do ..


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

I know what that howl is..................Poor thing! The x-pen sounds like a wonderful idea with the crate. 

Go to the next plan from "A."


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene - I call it the "2nd child syndrome" Finnegan is such a BRAT compared to Seamus!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley just had his vet check this afternoon and the vet got to witness Coyote Joe. He said just picture an 18-month-old child not getting their way, Bentley is taking a temper tantrum. He didn't like his check up and howled like the vet was killing him. He is the sweetest little thing, so unhyper unlike Evye and seems easy to please....just when you make him do something he doesn't want to do. Soooooo, with that in mind, for now I'm going to stick to my guns and make the rules. For our sanity I might have to find something that works best for all concerned (mine and Evye's ears for one) but for now I'm going to try not letting him get his own way. He is just a little sweetie otherwise...we love him to pieces and Evye is enjoying him. Oh, and had a good vet check as well....so at least I have a happy howler.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ooops...meant healthy howler.:brick:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............I wonder if the male dogs are constantly are trying to achieve the alpha status? 

I really saw this.........I was feeding Dexter and I always put him in a sit or down prior to getting his bowl of food. 

I am putting the food down and Dexter goes into an automatic mode of sit or down and he breaks it, before I can ever say the word to sit! Then, when I say sit, I swear, I could hear a sound that sounded like HIMP, then he goes down.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have heard Evye make that "hmmmph" sound. Maybe its cussing in dog language. I don't even want to know what it means.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley probably stressed himself out today being a brat. Now he has diarrhea....gotta love em. Chicken and rice for dinner tonight.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I took his little sound as "I have already sat automatically, now I have to do what you say...Well whatever!"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And..............What did that Vet do to poor Bentley? Did that Vet hurt Bentley's feelings?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene, how old is Evye???


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

micki2much said:


> Sharlene, how old is Evye???


Michelle, Evye is 4-1/2 months.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sharlene, my little Heathbar also had quite the noisy mouth for the first 3 wks or so. . .he hated the ex-pen. . . and that cute little sweet critter screamed like an orangutan in the jungle. You could hear him down the street!! It was unbearable. . .but he got over it, got used to the ex-pen and is the best little guy, just a lovely easy-going puppy, so be patient. 

I do think you are confining Bentley too much, if he is also in the crate all night. I personally do not like crating dogs during the day. The ex-pen is a much better solution, a safe little environment a lot more interesting than the inside of a dark crate. Put a little cushion in it, some toys, some water, a pee pad, etc.

He should also be having at least 30 minutes of active exercise everyday. . .in your yard or in a hallway, toss the ball, play tug of war, throw toys to both dogs to get them to chase and play. . if he is too young for walks outside (i.e. shots not completed). . a well-exercised dog is a happy, relaxed, obedient one. . .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy, thank you for a very encouraging post. You sure made me laugh because an orangatan better describes the howling....yes, and I believe we could hear this down the street as well. Evye just loves her "office crate." If I gave her the choice to be out of in, I think she would choose out but she walks in, lays down, sleeps, plays. I am working in the office so she can see me. They are much larger than their sleepy crates....I thought maybe Bentley felt too exposed. 

They get pee/potty/play breaks about every 2 hours, unless I get the queue it needs to be sooner and at lunch time it's an hour of vigorous play. But, different dogs, different likes dislikes. I will try to keep the same routine with Evye because it works and will try the play pen for Bentley, which he absolutely hates with or without Evye in it. He starts freaking all over her, jumping at her, spazing out and it bothers her. He is such an absolute sweet precious little thing so I know once we get through the adjustment period, him settling him, us finding something that works...he will be an absolute gem. So Ex-Pen today (or playpen)...it's a PetGear Jeep...looks like a kid's playpen, has windows on each side, padded bottom so you don't have to worry about them peeing off the pee pads....same concept. The little squirt tries to jump out and I swear any day he will succeed....unless he kills himself in the process of trying. We love him to pieces but that mouth !!!! UGH.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sharlene,

I can just hear that howling through the computer, and I feel for you. Amy's post was encouraging. This will pass. In the meantime, could you possible wear earplugs to decrease the noise or even headphones with music. I'm sure you'll still hear the crying but maybe less is better. Good luck!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

A few moments of peace, they are both in the expen...don't know long it will last but they seem content beating each other up.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Still quiet in the ex-pen.....Bentley is sleeping. I have happy ears. We let Evye out for a bit...this arrangement is new for her too and I was getting sad puppy eyes. She would prefer her crate so we will just do things gradually until we find the "happy place." I appreciate all the wonderful suggestions.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Sharlene, Glad I could boost your morale. It sounds like you have everything under control and a well=planned routine for your pups. Yes, the trick is to get them on the same schedule. Fortunately they like to model one another's behavior and get in synch pretty quickly. 

Sorry if I judged too quickly re the crating during the day~~a lot of people here do it as well. Sounds like they are roomier. It's just my personal preference.

Search my threads re Heath to see how exasperated I was with his noise (and Biscuit's jealousy) when we got him in Dec. I actually told the breeder several times he would have to go back if it didn't stop. She was shocked because he was her favorite, with a mellow disposition. Happily, it is all a distant memory. I'm sure that will happen for you as well!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel bad that I didn't do a search first...I was in my office working, listening to this howling and the first thing I did was post an SOS. I should have read some posts before whining...I'm as bad as Bentley (no, not that bad. I don't howl). It's a good thing he is adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sharlene.. 

I am glad things are quieter, but remember a tired dog is a good dog. So play, play, play when they are acting up to tire them both out.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, no Sharlene, you were not whining!! We are all here to help each other. :hug: I just thought you would get a kick out of MY whining, LOL. . .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We had a much better day. Bentley seems much happier in his expen and Evye in her crate. Evye, other than her abundant energy, is just the easiest little pup. Bentley is still Coyote Joe but it was much, much less. Evye shared the expen off and on but she didn't seem to want to nap in it so when I thought she had enough of picking on Bentley, she happily went into her crate to sleep. It was a nice day outside so we went outside 3 times to run off energy. I actually can laugh at him with his little mouth open as wide as it could possibly be yelping and howling like a giant. They crack us up outside. They run around the tree ring, each thinking they are chasing each other. Bentley grabbed a pine needle and ran wild thinking he was King of the Jungle. Considering this was our second work day...we had a much more pleasant day. My ears are still ringing but we take it one day at a time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy, please never hold back. I don't feel judged. If anything I feel inadequate so any suggestions are so welcomed and appeciated. I feel confident as a mother and grandmother but a puppy mom, I am new to this and need all the help I can get. Somethings work and some don't so I take all these wonderful suggestions seriously. I am just so grateful I have a place to share concerns...and someday hopefully I can give back good advice to the new moms coming on board.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene, now you know what I was talking about with Finnegan and the groomer!!! Only Finnegan is older, he is 6 months!!!! Such a little shXX he is--- 6 months and 5.5lbs BUT WHAT A MOUTH!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

micki2much said:


> Sharlene, now you know what I was talking about with Finnegan and the groomer!!! Only Finnegan is older, he is 6 months!!!! Such a little shXX he is--- 6 months and 5.5lbs BUT WHAT A MOUTH!!!!


If we are talking about the same ear-hurting howling, Tsk, tsk...I understand why Finnegan got a bad report card. If Bentley puts the groomer through this, I think he will flunk out. But the sweet little thing...we were going to bed last night, we opened up the crates...they both go walking to them, Evye in Bentley's, Bentley's in Evye's. Closed the doors and night-night they went. Bentley doesn't have a gender phobia obviously. He looked so cute all cuddled up on Evye's pink crate mat. It was a definite Happy Hav moment.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Sharlene that is sooooo cute!!!! That's how it is with these guys they are just so DARN adorable it seems you can never get mad at them cause they will just will just look up at you with those eyes and come snuggle right up that you forget so quickly what they did. That's what Finnegan does anyway!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It was even a little bit better today. He is doing his coyete imitation less and less. The both of them in the expen works for a little while. I feel like Bentley is defenseless, he can't run away if he has to. I let them play until I feel Evye has been rough enough and he has had enough...she goes back into her crate and both seem happy. Oh, BTW, I saw female Evye humping male Bentley. I called my daughter and she said it was play but also a dominance. To tell Evye "off" and if she doesn't it's time out. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------

